# Considering Retiring to The Philippines



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Greetings to all! 

My fiance -_ a Filipino-American _- and I spent 3 weeks vacationing in The Philippines (PI) during the month of March. During this time, her family toured us through several residential areas (i.e., Taguig, Makati, etc.) just outside of Metro Manila. 

Since returning to the US, we've begun discussing the possibility of retiring to The Philippines (PI). She and I are in our 50's and expect to retire within 5 to 7 years. 

One should never base relocating on the whims of one prolonged vacation. However, after staying at a few houses and condos outside Metro Manila it is fair to conclude that relocating/retiring to PI _(at least on the surface_) is quite possible . . . assuming we're able to resolve two issues of concern.

Our main concern is healthcare. What would be the cost of high quality health insurance for a couple in their 60's? I've even heard that health insurance for someone over age 60 is unavailable. I've yet to confirm this. 

Our second concern is the possibility of finding part time employment at our age. She and I woudl both like to have some form of PT work, more out of desire than need. We cannot conceive getting up and having nothing to do 7 days per week. 

Your thoughts and opinions are welcomed and appreciated.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Brother, I'm permanently moving there from Seattle area with my Fil wife in about 20 months with a 1 yr old; so, I've read about every post I can read here, in addition to living there in 90's (Subic), albeit "P.I. Lite", and about 20 trips there over past 7 yrs and lengthy stays. I'd take a weekend, pop a few cold ones and read through All the posts on the site and 'most all your questions will be answered from priors. 

In short, from my own prior experience as well as reading on here, some "decent" though not great med care is available. St Lukes in Manila did a great job Saving life of one of our employees working there and it's pay as you go....money up front. If need to use Medicare, you will have to travel to Guam as not accepted/avail to use in P.I. However, I believe my old Blue Cross was usable in PI, but just have not had need since 90's..,.when I paid up front then filed own claims. Also, Thailand has much higher end medical care available if need go somewhere easily flown to for a procedure. If you need a reliable elec supply for any med needs, then most would tell you that Subic Freeport on on Naval Base is best bet absent a reliable generator, as it is least susceptible to brown outs, as well as water being potable from tap. JetLag (moderator here) will tell you he's had some good small Dr. care up around Angeles. 

*** And from US EMbassy site: Hospitals and Medical Facilities in the Philippines | Embassy of the United States Manila, Philippines
Hospitals in and around Manila often offer high-quality medical care. However, even the best hospitals may not meet the standards of medical care, sanitation, and comfort provided by hospitals in the United States. Many hospitals outside major urban areas may offer only basic medical care in rudimentary conditions. It is wise to evaluate the standards of medical care at a hospital before contemplating a medical procedure. 

Most hospitals will require a downpayment at the time of admission. Local hospitals do not usually accept U.S. health insurance policies, but many U.S. insurers will reimburse patients for hospital charges. Patients are often required to pay their bills before being discharged from the hospital. 

Two of the premier private hospitals in Manila are the 
Makati Medical Center, Amorsolo Street, Makati, 

St. Luke's Hospital, E. Rodriguez Avenue, Quezon City, . 

As far as work, you'll find from others you'd need some telecommute work from somewhere else (U.S.) that you can simply do on line, noting that internet is not yet comparable to speeds avail in more developed countries for most part, but there are people on here doing it. If you have a teaching cert, then could apply for a teaching position at a private or International school such as in Manila, Ft Bonofacio area, or Subic (Brent School). Part time work normally done by Filipinos is not going to work for you due to wages And because You pretty much cannot work there as non-citizen. You Could own a biz of some sort via wife/family fi citizens (friend of mine as a pig farm and another a pili nut farm with Filipino family). Other options are to buy some rental properties, like condos, and manage those. I know a some doing that personally w/ condos in Makati and they have great success as well as allowing some family there to Earn some money. 

I'm sure others with more current first hand experience and wisdom here will give you plenty of info to mull over. Good luck!


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

*Hey, thank you for replying to my post. Your info and link are good starting points for our healthcare concerns. Maraming salamat! : )

Real estate investing has already been raised by others in her family. Obviously, not being originally from PI, I'm a bit skeptical about RE investing, especially making investments with family. It's one thing to invest with a business partner whom one could tell to "Kiss off" if things don't go well. Not something one could readily say to family. Also, I have some experience in RE financing. I recall how daunting the job often was. It could be rather stressful work, which is something we greatly seek to reduce during retirement; thus the reason why PT work seems appealing. 

BTW, saw your profile pics. We did the same excursion through Palawan (the undersground river rules!) and Boracay. We also spent a few days at a resort located at a black sand beach in Batangas.

I wish you and your lovely spouse the best fortune in all your endeavors!

Thank you! *


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

NILE getting insurance is not like getting insurance in the US. There are many companies here BlueCross, PhilAm Manulife, icare etc. You are right I am 61 my wife is 50 and finding coverage is a ITCH. Makati is way too expensive for my taste as many westerners live there hence the cost of living is high. I myself reside in Antipolo outside of Manila but close enough to commute. One thing to consider is travel traffic all around Manila is hectic and slow. If you find a job here it will not pay much but will keep you busy. Unless of course you find employment with an international company. But then if you retire WHY work? Once you hit enough posts and can send private messages shoot me a message. I'll be glad to provide you information you may want or need.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> NILE getting insurance is not like getting insurance in the US. There are many companies here BlueCross, PhilAm Manulife, icare etc. You are right I am 61 my wife is 50 and finding coverage is a ITCH. Makati is way too expensive for my taste as many westerners live there hence the cost of living is high. I myself reside in Antipolo outside of Manila but close enough to commute. One thing to consider is travel traffic all around Manila is hectic and slow. If you find a job here it will not pay much but will keep you busy. Unless of course you find employment with an international company. But then if you retire WHY work? Once you hit enough posts and can send private messages shoot me a message. I'll be glad to provide you information you may want or need.


*Sir, thank you for sharing your experience and for the invitation to send you a PM. Will most definitely take you up on that as soon as I get that privilege. 

You're absolutely right about Manila traffic. My goodness! It makes L.A.'s traffic seem lightning fast. 

In so far as "where to live" should we someday relocate, were it for me, I'd live in Palawan. But, my Significant Other wants to be close to her family; all of whom reside in the outskirts of Metro Manila. 

Among the many things that caught my attention about life in PI, is that most residences have maids or yayas. They do the chores that take up so much of our daily living (e.g., laundry, cooking, etc.). And most seem rather content in their roles. The maids and yayas I met were treated like family, not servants.*


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nile566 said:


> *Sir, thank you for sharing your experience and for the invitation to send you a PM. Will most definitely take you up on that as soon as I get that privilege.
> 
> You're absolutely right about Manila traffic. My goodness! It makes L.A.'s traffic seem lightning fast.
> 
> ...


HI Nile, Looks like you live just over the hill from where I lived years ago. Grew up in N. Hollywood and later in Saugus/Canyon Country. Definitely a good place to be out of now.

I think there are older threads in here on hiring maids in the Philippines. Basically ya need to be extremely careful on those hired or you can find yourself missing most everything.

Hope you are able to locate a good area to live when you decide to make the move..


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

Nile, Jet another California (before it went south) guy here. Borned and raised in Fontana just east of LA. Left there in 71 returned in 2000 WOW. Maybe start a where you from thread.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

c_acton98 said:


> Nile, Jet another California (before it went south) guy here. Borned and raised in Fontana just east of LA. Left there in 71 returned in 2000 WOW. Maybe start a where you from thread.


Hello there fellow/former Californians! 

Wow! 1971? That was long ago. Heck, even 2000 was a long time ago! 

Tell me, was Fontana called "Fontucky" back in 71? 

Despite its many flaws, California is a beautiful state in many different ways. Sadly, its increasingly high cost of living is something to weigh as one nears retirement. From what I've read and discussed, California is one of the worse states to retire in, precisely due to the cost of living and taxes. It's a pity because I truly love the state, especially Northern California. 

: )


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nile566 said:


> Hello there fellow/former Californians!
> 
> Wow! 1971? That was long ago. Heck, even 2000 was a long time ago!
> 
> ...


Fontucky? That's one I haven't heard. I was a valley kid and all I knew was cruising Van Nuys Blvd on Wednesday nights! 
I liked growing up and going to N. Hollywood High there but left the state at about 25yrs old to live in Utah where there was good fishing and fewer people with a lower cost of living. Was in the LA area back in 2003 during my last trip back to the States and had a blast looking around...


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Maids and YaYa's you don't wan them*



Nile566 said:


> *Sir, thank you for sharing your experience and for the invitation to send you a PM. Will most definitely take you up on that as soon as I get that privilege.
> 
> You're absolutely right about Manila traffic. My goodness! It makes L.A.'s traffic seem lightning fast.
> 
> ...


Seriously you don't want Maids or Yaya's living inside your home... they're not content and your things end up missing, many, many things same if you have poor family members filling in as maids and Yaya's its worse, your child or baby could end missing along with that Yaya or maid, this happens. 

Wages are low but you'll also need to feed them, buy them clothes, if you hire in the same municipality, city the family members will be hanging around, picking up coffee, creamer, sugar, rice, oil, soap, detergent ect.. It'll take years catch them doing this or how to figure out why your budget keeps shrinking, basically the poor carry small bags at all times in their pockets and the kids are the messengers or the ones that take these items out of your home or pick it up outside your windows.

This was a decade long battle with Yaya's, maids, family members, so many that I lost count, these people are no longer allowed in hour home, we do it Philippine style now, everybody eats out in the patio including friends and unless they need to use the toilet they remain in the patio area's, friends are another discussion...lol. 

Huge, difference between visiting and living on a budget, if you have a large bank account and losing these items won't hurt you much then a staff living inside your house isn't such a bad thing, I would use family members as a Yaya.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

mcalleyboy said:


> Seriously you don't want Maids or Yaya's living inside your home... they're not content and your things end up missing, many, many things same if you have poor family members filling in as maids and Yaya's its worse, your child or baby could end missing along with that Yaya or maid, this happens.
> 
> Wages are low but you'll also need to feed them, buy them clothes, if you hire in the same municipality, city the family members will be hanging around, picking up coffee, creamer, sugar, rice, oil, soap, detergent ect.. It'll take years catch them doing this or how to figure out why your budget keeps shrinking, basically the poor carry small bags at all times in their pockets and the kids are the messengers or the ones that take these items out of your home or pick it up outside your windows.
> 
> ...


I have only been here a year and a 1/2 but have not encountered this problem. What is a problem is that they work hard the first month or 2 then they slack off. Now maybe the reason we have not encountered this problem is we live in a gated community the guard call us every time they leave, my wife inspects their bags every time they leave. We also have a CCTV.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Seriously you don't want Maids or Yaya's living inside your home... they're not content and your things end up missing, many, many things same if you have poor family members filling in as maids and Yaya's its worse, your child or baby could end missing along with that Yaya or maid, this happens.
> 
> Wages are low but you'll also need to feed them, buy them clothes, if you hire in the same municipality, city the family members will be hanging around, picking up coffee, creamer, sugar, rice, oil, soap, detergent ect.. It'll take years catch them doing this or how to figure out why your budget keeps shrinking, basically the poor carry small bags at all times in their pockets and the kids are the messengers or the ones that take these items out of your home or pick it up outside your windows.
> 
> ...


This is the absolute truth and is more common than not. There are those that have good luck with hired house help but most end up regretting the experience. Everything from silverware and cell phones grows legs and walks out of the door.
As Mcalleyboy said, even children can end up being kidnapped for ransom. Ya need to remember that your maid might be pretty honest; but most all of her family is gonna be dirt poor. Family members will have a strong influence on your maid and could end up being the cause for much heartache and or loss of personal items. For these reasons alone my wife would never allow hired help in the house---let alone live here.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> This is the absolute truth and is more common than not. There are those that have good luck with hired house help but most end up regretting the experience. Everything from silverware and cell phones grows legs and walks out of the door.
> As Mcalleyboy said, even children can end up being kidnapped for ransom. Ya need to remember that your maid might be pretty honest; but most all of her family is gonna be dirt poor. Family members will have a strong influence on your maid and could end up being the cause for much heartache and or loss of personal items. For these reasons alone my wife would never allow hired help in the house---let alone live here.


I am in no position to dispute the experiences of the previous posts. Yet fortunately, from what little I witnessed, this was not the case in both of my sister-in-laws' homes. 

Their maids and yayas have worked for them for 15+ years. This would indicate a certain level of trust. They came across as loyal caretakers who would do anything for those they humbly serve and work for.


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Nile566 said:


> I am in no position to dispute the experiences of the previous posts. Yet fortunately, from what little I witnessed, this was not the case in both of my sister-in-laws' homes.
> 
> Their maids and yayas have worked for them for 15+ years. This would indicate a certain level of trust. They came across as loyal caretakers who would do anything for those they humbly serve and work for.


Has not been the case in my home either. Both or housekeeper and my son's nanny have been very loyal employees. The same goes for the elderly lady we employ to do laundry three times a week. I quite often forget and leave cash in my pants pocket which she never fails to return to me.
I have, however heard of stories of theft (or worse) by household staff and/or their friends let into the home without permission.
This isn't simply a Philippine issue. 
If you're going to employ household help check references and insist on an NBI clearance. Listen to your instincts when interviewing and remember that even thoroughly backgrounded and bonded person whom you've known for years can turn out to be dishonest!


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Here are a few more questions that have crossed my mind; and this goes specifically to you expats currently living in PI:

- What percentage of your US earned pensions or 401K's is taxed by the US gov't?

- Are you eligible to collect Social Security?


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

Nile566 said:


> Here are a few more questions that have crossed my mind; and this goes specifically to you expats currently living in PI:
> 
> - What percentage of your US earned pensions or 401K's is taxed by the US gov't?
> 
> - Are you eligible to collect Social Security?


May be talking out of turn here, as I am only preparing for a move myself, but nonetheless, my research indicates you file US taxes exactly the same as if a resident in the US, thus same amount paid, does not change. 

As for your Social Security, you are entitled to collect Social Security benefits regardless of where you live provided you are of eligible age to collect. However, Medicare will not pay benefits for care outside the US or a US territory. It can be used in Guam, for instance which is a US territory. I pay Federal income tax on my pension, but the state here where I reside does not tax it. Good luck and hope this is some help.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Re: Further Questions*



TokenKano said:


> May be talking out of turn here, as I am only preparing for a move myself, but nonetheless, my research indicates you file US taxes exactly the same as if a resident in the US, thus same amount paid, does not change.
> 
> As for your Social Security, you are entitled to collect Social Security benefits regardless of where your live provided you are of eligible age to collect. However, Medicare will not pay benefits for care outside the US or a US territory. It can be used in Guam, for instance which is a US territory. I pay Federal income tax on my pension, but the state here where I reside does not tax it. Good luck and hope this is some help.





Nile566 said:


> Here are a few more questions that have crossed my mind; and this goes specifically to you expats currently living in PI:
> 
> - What percentage of your US earned pensions or 401K's is taxed by the US gov't?
> 
> - Are you eligible to collect Social Security?


Right on the ball Token-Kano, I'm not sure on the filing of taxes though as I do not file with my income level. There are professional tax services and I think one even posted an advertisement here in the classified section at the top of the page.

The Social Security is payable in most countries and the Philippines is on that list. There is however a very short list of approved banks where the US will send your funds to. Just need to open a US dollar Social Security act at one of them and apply for Social with the US embassy.
If you have your Social sent here though, you or your spouse will not have access to each others account. This is a US law and applies to everyone. So you need to open a joint Peso savings or ATM act here as well and each month deposit your Social into it.

Token Kano is right in that Medicare is not usable here. As such, you can opt out of paying into it and it will save you a bundle over time. 
There are other threads here on the page regarding Social Security and you can also visit the Social Security office 
at the US Embassy site for further informaion.
It's better to not accept as gospel any information you get from Social Security there in the States. They will not lie to you but they don't do international filings and payments every day--the US embassy does and has completely accurate information.



Jet Lag


----------



## PogiBaby (Apr 2, 2014)

From what I have seen from my inlaws, you can find good help here in the Philippines. My mother in law always hires people from Iloilo because that is where she is from and her workers are extremely good. Unfortunately for her (and them really) she is a real hard <Snip> and works them to the bone so they only last about 6 mo for her. She doesn't give them any time off and they work 24-7. I remember visiting 6 years ago and they had 1 maid who staid up until the last person went to be (usually mother in law at around 2 am) and then got up before the first person was up (usually father in law at 6). The poor girl was absolutely exhausted. Then when she quit, she told them all she was tired, and they were shocked! I was like, really? She is a person not a machine. Anyway, you can find good helpers, you just need to stay on top of them. Like previous post said, check their bags when they leave, have the guards call you (especially if they are leaving with your child), etc.. From what I have heard it is not the helpers themselves that might be the problem.. it is who they may be letting into your home when you are gone. I have heard this is how a lot of home invasions happen here. Someone seeks out your helper and becomes their boyfriend.. then they get in your home, steal all your stuff, then ditch the helper. I figure you just have to have strict boundaries, treat them right, pay them decently.. and they will be loyal to you. As far as family goes, every time my mother in law would do grocery shopping, her brother would then go to her house and do his grocery shopping. That is the way of it here, but it is her fault because she didn't once say anything to him. She allowed it so it was something he did. Even when he was caught red handed. Hence a need for strong boundaries. Like anywhere, people here will try to get away with whatever they can. The more you let them do the more they attempt. Good luck!


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

TokenKano said:


> May be talking out of turn here, as I am only preparing for a move myself, but nonetheless, my research indicates you file US taxes exactly the same as if a resident in the US, thus same amount paid, does not change.
> 
> As for your Social Security, you are entitled to collect Social Security benefits regardless of where you live provided you are of eligible age to collect. However, Medicare will not pay benefits for care outside the US or a US territory. It can be used in Guam, for instance which is a US territory. *I pay Federal income tax on my pension, but the state here where I reside does not tax it.* Good luck and hope this is some help.


OK. So, based on the bold underlined statement above, I would assume you do not reside in the Philippines, correct? The mentions of "state taxation" threw me off for a bit. 

Regardless, your input is appreciated.


----------



## TokenKano (Apr 20, 2014)

Nile566 said:


> OK. So, based on the bold underlined statement above, I would assume you do not reside in the Philippines, correct? The mentions of "state taxation" threw me off for a bit.
> 
> Regardless, your input is appreciated.


No, not yet a resident of the RP, as I first mentioned I am only at the point of preparing to move there, possibly next spring. I am in process of researching and preparing for the move. Your tax liability I would assume would depend on the amount/type of pension. The rates are the same as for a resident of the US. My knowledge is limited, but I like the forum and needed the practice posting.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Today is Tuesday, May 13th. Because I was off from work, I decided to catch up on a few items on the _"Honey-Do"_ list. A good portion of the morning was spent re-plumbing hot/cold water supply lines to a sink. The task required two trips to Home Depot. As the day progressed I asked myself, _"How are common home repairs dealt with in PI?" _

So, for you expats currently residing in PI, what do you do when plumbing or electrical maintenance is required in your home? Do you call a trusted service provider? Or, do you tackle the job yourself? If so, where to you get your supplies from?


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

*Info needed on best way to send money to Phils*

I am a Californian expat in Thailand and need to send money to my wife-to-be. She lives right outside Manila.
Here in Thailand they send money through the post office but only within the country. There is a Cebuanas Lhuilier near my fiancee's house. Any suggestions other than a wire transfer from bank to bank? Wire transfers here in Thailand are very, very expensive. The amount I need to send her is about 100 US.
Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.
Thanks 
Ricky (AKA pisico)


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nile566 said:


> Today is Tuesday, May 13th. Because I was off from work, I decided to catch up on a few items on the _"Honey-Do"_ list. A good portion of the morning was spent re-plumbing hot/cold water supply lines to a sink. The task required two trips to Home Depot. As the day progressed I asked myself, _"How are common home repairs dealt with in PI?" _
> 
> So, for you expats currently residing in PI, what do you do when plumbing or electrical maintenance is required in your home? Do you call a trusted service provider? Or, do you tackle the job yourself? If so, where to you get your supplies from?


If it is something that I can or desire to handle, I get my stuff at the local hardware store. 

If it is more than I can handle or just don't want to be bothered with it, I get ahold of my odd jobber Pinoy friend to take care of it. I just had him clean my 3 window AC units today for 500p each. I know it was generous but he helps me out in a pinch.

If it requires a specialized fix (plumber or electrician) I have several contacts that have given me good referrals. I am having a plumber come over next week to tackle some bathroom renovations. I buy the parts needed and he provides the labor/tools. His daily rate is 600p.


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

jon1 said:


> If it is something that I can or desire to handle, I get my stuff at the local hardware store.
> 
> If it is more than I can handle or just don't want to be bothered with it, I get ahold of my odd jobber Pinoy friend to take care of it. I just had him clean my 3 window AC units today for 500p each. I know it was generous but he helps me out in a pinch.
> 
> If it requires a specialized fix (plumber or electrician) I have several contacts that have given me good referrals. I am having a plumber come over next week to tackle some bathroom renovations. I buy the parts needed and he provides the labor/tools. His daily rate is 600p.


Thanks for your input and experience.

Man, at 600p/day that's a little over $13USD! What a steal!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Nile566 said:


> Thanks for your input and experience.
> 
> Man, at 600p/day that's a little over $13USD! What a steal!


It is a steal alright but ya need to be careful that these workers aren't doing the stealing also. Often times many things go missing at the end of their work day so ya need to keep your eyes open.

Also, the daily labor in most any place here will be in addition to lunch and sometimes even snacks for your workers. It's not much really but they do expect it and many will not work without it..


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Nile566 said:


> Thanks for your input and experience.
> 
> Man, at 600p/day that's a little over $13USD! What a steal!


It may be a steal by US standards but it's a darned good rate for the Philippines. Sugar cane harvesters get about 120p a day, and that's for a back breaking day.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> It is a steal alright but ya need to be careful that these workers aren't doing the stealing also. Often times many things go missing at the end of their work day so ya need to keep your eyes open.
> 
> Also, the daily labor in most any place here will be in addition to lunch and sometimes even snacks for your workers. It's not much really but they do expect it and many will not work without it..


You also have to follow them along to make sure that they are tackling what you want in the closest fashion to what you want. Everything gets lost in the translation and at 600p/day, you are not going to get the quality of work equivalent to what you would back home. I try to remind myself about the lower pay usually equals an 80% of my US standards. So... I set my sights on what I can get them to do and what I can finish to bring the end result up if at all possible.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Jet Lag said:


> It is a steal alright but ya need to be careful that these workers aren't doing the stealing also. Often times many things go missing at the end of their work day so ya need to keep your eyes open.
> 
> Also, the daily labor in most any place here will be in addition to lunch and sometimes even snacks for your workers. It's not much really but they do expect it and many will not work without it..


Taking care of 'em every way you can is surely the way to go. On the three moves I did in 90's in and out of PI, and from San Miguel to Subic, we always provided big time lunch and refreshments to the movers, as well as Tipping them at end of day and giving away the food in fridge or the liquor in the cabinet...ended up being the absolute Best moves I've every had and Nothing got damaged or stolen. People want to be Appreciated as humans and as workers, regardless of culture or where you are from...so that relatively cheap payment and such goes a Long way. Heck, we do the same thing here w/ movers and they have take pretty good care of me on these US coast to coast moves as well.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Need help moving again*



Nickleback99 said:


> Taking care of 'em every way you can is surely the way to go. On the three moves I did in 90's in and out of PI, and from San Miguel to Subic, we always provided big time lunch and refreshments to the movers, as well as Tipping them at end of day and giving away the food in fridge or the liquor in the cabinet...ended up being the absolute Best moves I've every had and Nothing got damaged or stolen. People want to be Appreciated as humans and as workers, regardless of culture or where you are from...so that relatively cheap payment and such goes a Long way. Heck, we do the same thing here w/ movers and they have take pretty good care of me on these US coast to coast moves as well.


You could get this expat to work for you with that kind of deal. 

The workers here are very careful normally with furniture or appliance items and I too have given away items I no longer need the benefits to finding one worker that comes around and checks up on you is with out a doubt even more valuable.

All around fix it man usually a family member, wife's distant cousin can fix minor things once a month or depending upon the job more often and the cost could be much lower, he fixes the bikes, electrical outlets, carpentry all minor repairs and most of the time the job is only a 1 hr job so we'll give him a kilo of rice or if longer than an hour a little more, take home food, it won't be costly it helps us and it helps someone that isn't working full time.

Gene has it right watch your tools and things, they tend to end up under papers or stuck in an off the wall area's, where they pick it up on the way out, always account for your tools before the job and after, store your tools in a locked room, many lesson's learned in this area it could start another thread.


----------



## GWrobes (May 7, 2014)

A little off topic here, but during my first few months in the US, and we had a crew of workers working on our roof, I was surprised to learn from my husband that I didnt have to make them lunch. I asked if I should at least offer them a drink or a sandwich, but my husband said nope, workers here bring their own lunch. Imagine that lol.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nile566 said:


> Greetings to all!
> 
> My fiance -_ a Filipino-American _- and I spent 3 weeks vacationing in The Philippines (PI) during the month of March. During this time, her family toured us through several residential areas (i.e., Taguig, Makati, etc.) just outside of Metro Manila.
> 
> ...


Well, to make a long story short, my wife and I decided to retire here to the Philippines about 25 years ago. At that time it seemed like a wonderful idea, and at that time the area we selected was still somewhat rural, without too many people. Well, we stuck to our plans, and finally built our house last year. 

Of course, after settling down, we encountered quite a few circumstances we didn't anticipate before hand, and one of the biggest things that slipped by us was how much the area slowly changed from the first time we visited it, until what it is today. Also, the cost of living isn't really that much lower, and the traffic here is much worse than what I ever dealt with in California. (Just be aware that not everything will be a tropical paradise.)

I'd say that one of the biggest factors in determining how happy you're going to be over here, is how well you get along with her family, and what type of people they are. Of course, if you live far away from them, then it probably won't be too much of an issue, however, if they live near by, then you really want to make sure you've got a good picture of these people before you settle along side them. 

I think that it's virtually impossible for a American to find work in the Philippines, and during my many travels here, I've only met one American who was legally employed by a company here (he was a maintenance mechanic working for a large hospital).

Personally, I'm starting to make some tentative steps to return home, and maybe visit here a few months each year. I'm thinking about Kingman, Winatchee, and Lake Havasu, but still keeping things open. (unfortunately got rid of my house.)


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, to make a long story short, my wife and I decided to retire here to the Philippines about 25 years ago. At that time it seemed like a wonderful idea, and at that time the area we selected was still somewhat rural, without too many people. Well, we stuck to our plans, and finally built our house last year.
> 
> Of course, after settling down, we encountered quite a few circumstances we didn't anticipate before hand, and one of the biggest things that slipped by us was how much the area slowly changed from the first time we visited it, until what it is today. Also, the cost of living isn't really that much lower, and the traffic here is much worse than what I ever dealt with in California. (Just be aware that not everything will be a tropical paradise.)
> 
> ...


Great post and agree with all you said. Good insight, information, and advice for sure. Only one difference. For me, I would not return to live (even part time) in the States - even if I had the wealth of Howard Hughes. Gets frustrating at times but beats the heck outa driving the 405 freeway or even I-5. Nope, I'll take the strange happenings and people here any day..


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

Jet Lag: you are spot on. Even when one is not commuting to and from work many hours of the days are spent inside of a car, burning money and wasting precious time. We only live once.
Yes, it would be nice to have low noise on the streets of Philippines and taxi drivers that do not blow their horns at the sight of lighter skin. It would be great to be able to go to Ruby's at the end of a long pier and have a strawberry shake while gazing on Catalina island but... The price to pay is much to high in terms of stress and wasted time. 
The good thing about Philippines is that there are many, many near pristine places where to live in relative comfort and pleasant environment. Filipinos may not be all we want them to be but for the most parts they are OK. My bad experiences are limited to dealing with cabbies and corrupt law enforcement.
I retired in Bangkok Thailand and as I type I am putting all my ducks in a row to move to Phils, hopefully before the year ends.
I wish good health and good fortune to all USA expats and from other countries too.
Salamat po for reading this comment.
Pisico (AKA Ricky)


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

Maxx62 said:


> Well, to make a long story short, my wife and I decided to retire here to the Philippines about 25 years ago. At that time it seemed like a wonderful idea, and at that time the area we selected was still somewhat rural, without too many people. Well, we stuck to our plans, and finally built our house last year.
> 
> Of course, after settling down, we encountered quite a few circumstances we didn't anticipate before hand, and one of the biggest things that slipped by us was how much the area slowly changed from the first time we visited it, until what it is today. Also, the cost of living isn't really that much lower, and the traffic here is much worse than what I ever dealt with in California. (Just be aware that not everything will be a tropical paradise.)
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your personal experience on this subject.

I find it difficult to agree with your cost of living (COL) comparrison. You state that California's COL is not much different to that of PI's. Really? Could you share a few details? From what little I was exposed to - _and from what others have shared _- the COL in PI seems much lower than California's. In addition, California is THE worst place in the nation to retire in precisely due to its COL and taxation. See the following link:

https://www.fidelity.com/insights/retirement/10-worst-states-to-retire-2014 

Regarding her family, fortunately, I get along very well with the great majority of them, especially the ones who count the most (i.e., her mother, sisters and their families). 

It seems like most people have the same opinion about US Citizens finding PT work in PI. So, this will be an issue of concern along with the greater concern . . . healthcare after 60!


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Nile,

Check out this calculator Cost of Living Comparison Between Manila, Philippines And Los Angeles, CA, United States

Manila and Cebu are probably the most expensive places to live within the Philippines. I think that a lot of people hear how cheap it can be here and expect it to be like that everywhere in country. If you want to live in a metropolitan city it's going to cost more than out in the province. 

I chose the Freeport due to the small town atmosphere, just higher enough rent to keep the undesirables away and no worries.


----------



## Maxx62 (Dec 31, 2013)

Nile566 said:


> Thank you for sharing your personal experience on this subject.
> 
> I find it difficult to agree with your cost of living (COL) comparrison. You state that California's COL is not much different to that of PI's. Really? Could you share a few details? From what little I was exposed to - _and from what others have shared _- the COL in PI seems much lower than California's. In addition, California is THE worst place in the nation to retire in precisely due to its COL and taxation. See the following link:
> 
> ...



I would say that at first our grocery expense was approximately equal to what it was in California (San Francisco Bay Area) but we've modified our diets, and have cut out a nearly all red meats. Also, our electricity bill is probably 80% what it was in California, but over there I had a 1,400 sqft house, while over here we have something more like 950 sqft. I think that gasoline in our area is about 50.00 Pesos to the liter , which I think would put it about on par with prices in Northern California. Of course we don't have a daily commute, so I don't spend nearly as much on gas as I did before. 

I think that if you try to maintain your old American life style here (diet) it can be quite expensive. I find that I spend a lot more time around the house, fixing things, only go out once or twice a week, and don't eat out in restaurants that often. My experience has been that the expenses can really rack up, when you're living here permanently, as opposed to when you're just visiting. However, as a wise man once said, your mileage may vary.

I agree with the above comments, sitting on the 101, 405, or 5 is no way to spend your time on this Earth. Almost anything is better than that.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I too have had to adjust, because if I lived like I was in the US it would definitely be more expensive. Like Maxx, I have modified my diet and reduced red meat to only occasionally with more chicken and fish 90% of the time. Electricity is definitely costlier here and I have taken measures to get my bill down (LED lights, new appliances, cross airflow of house, gas stoves, less A/C). Gas is at 55p/L ($4.78/G) so it is on par with the US. I use diesel for my main transport 43p/L ($3.74/G) which helps on some cost and one tank of LPG per month (795p/20Kg). Usually my electric bill has been averaging 5500p/mo using around 500kw. That is using one A/C unit in the bedroom mostly at night.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

All of what you all outline makes me feel better about expenses, as I paid about $200 or more per month in Va Beach in peak hot or cold seasons, and That with two zone controls and a geo thermal heat pump. Pay only about 60-70 per mo here in WA, but we dont need A/C at all, so go figure. Fuel sounds reasonable if I have a vehicle at all...for sure if Subic. My diet already mirrored The fish, chick and veggies (and beans) anyway. Even wine from Australia seemed reasonable when I was there. Ill pay cash for house ( or lease right Subic) so things are looking good!


----------



## Nile566 (May 2, 2014)

jon1 said:


> Nile,
> 
> Check out this calculator Cost of Living Comparison Between Manila, Philippines And Los Angeles, CA, United States
> 
> ...


Thanks for the numbeo website. Awesome comparisson info found there. Been crusing thru it several days. 

I agree that Manila most likely is more expensive than elsewhere in PI. Yet, just a few weeks ago, a relative of my fiancé contacted her regarding a 2-BR condo in the McKinley Hills area which we visited during our vacation. Total monthly payment? $200USD. 

Since we live in SoCal, $200USD/month sounds like a bargain to me. Sadly, we would need no less than a 3-BR unit. This is only one of many factors to consider.


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

HI FOLKS! I am already of that age and retired in Thailand. After 3 trips to Phils I am going to move to Philippines for a host of reason that are obvious at this point in time. The country has been in the news for over 6 months and the wrong reasons and I've my fill of it.
I need info and guidance as to how to ship my personal belongings (about 40 books, clothing, nicknacks, shoes, and maybe a microwave that is a life saver as it cooks rice and steams chicken and veggies).
I have estimated about 1.5 cubic meters of volume. The obvious means of shipping will be by cargo ship. I know of no company that *ships to Philippines from Bangkok*. 
If you have that info and can convey it to me you will be helping me tremendously.
I am a Therapeutic Nutritionist. If I can help anyone with nutritional issues, I will be happy to do so.
Thanks and God bless
Pisico (AKA Ricky)


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

I would check the LBC website and see if they do the large boxes from Thai to PI. Also Forex. For sure there ha as to be a shipping company that covers the route using the boxes


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

Hi!
I saw that logo LBC in Phils never thought it would do international shipping. I'll check it out.
Forex? Aren't they in the business of currency transactions? 
Have you had any experience (or reference of others) using LBC for shipping?
Obviously that by cargo ship it will take a good month for my belongings to arrive in Manila. That is OK because it will give me time to find a temporary, suitable place in Manila. Although I do not intend to settle in Manila. 
I thank you for your kind reply to my post.
Be well and happy
Ricky


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

pisico said:


> Hi!
> I saw that logo LBC in Phils never thought it would do international shipping. I'll check it out.
> Forex? Aren't they in the business of currency transactions?
> Have you had any experience (or reference of others) using LBC for shipping?
> ...


Looking at the LBC website, I'm not sure if they service Thailand or not. However, my understanding is that in places where they do not have branches they have a contract with DHL Freight services.

I don't think LBC ships large shipping containers. Usually just boxes so far as I know. I have used this company several times and have always had good luck. Shipping has always been fast and nothing broken...


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

Hi !
Thank you for your kind reply.
You are right about LBC not having offices/agents in Thailand. The website shows many countries but not Thailand.
I do not need to ship a large container. 2 or 3 of the usual Filipino boxes will most likely serve my purpose.
However, DHL to my knowledge ships air only. But I will check your link DHL freight. 
After 6 years in Thailand the time has come for me to understand that this culture is not inclusive and that I feel more affinity with the Filipino way of life, culture and history.
I will report any positive results I get after contacting DHL Freight.
Thanks again.
Be well and happy
Ricky


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Site is lil confusing as surfing it on my android phone. Google indicated lbc shipping from Thailand, and its a choice of country on their web site, but then just "sits" there when hit go. I figired you only need boxes fir what you described, which does go by ship. Same from U.S. we used some Forex shipping recently to send a large BBK box to family in PI.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Google Forex Cargo. We used it as our local Philippine store near home in WA stopped LBC for now ( no explanation) and use Forex.


----------



## MeroRandy (May 28, 2014)

I am wondering if the new FATCA law slated to go into effect on July 1 is causing problems for Americans who bank in Phil. I am in Mexico now, where some banks are balking because of the reporting requirements being imposed by the US government. I am assuming this law will affect expatriots around the world, but am looking forward to hearing directly whether people are being haunted by this.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Sorry I am late to the party but LBC does NOT  have an agent in Thailand. I just called Manila after reading your post. The customer service rep informed me that "as of now there are no offices in Thailand". 

Supposedly they are bargaining with government officials in Vietnam and are trying to get into the neighborhood but that'll probably take another year (or more).

My wife is an LBC agent and I can attest that using the new website is entertaining but not in a good way.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Not my kind of "entertainment"! Lol. Guess keep asking around and Google everything you can for shipping from Thailand


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

Ultra J40: Thank you for your input.
Hi Nickleback99! I have been doing that Google search (including Forex Freight) but it seems that Thailand is not part of the commercial world anymore. I am not talking about the recent events. All the dozens of messages I sent have not been answered so far.
The 63 million people in this country are smug and quite Xenophobic. They pride themselves in having foreign investment (bring your money in but only take out what we allow. No foreigners can own land: except Americans up to a couple of acres: but the process is an endless road of hoops and bribes to officials, and, lastly: their refusal to learn any languages: that includes English. Never mind that English is the official language of ASEAN. 
It is no surprise that many companies prefer to stay away from Thailand nowadays.
I will continue searching and trying.
If I should get any positive results I will post it here for the benefit of others in the same situation.
Thanks again
Be well and happy
Pisico (AKA: Ricky)


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Sure thing Best of luck! At least when you make the move, corruption or graft money to get anything done won't be new to you then. Really, that is simply endemic to the third world it seems...unfortunately. .


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Found a thread on another site (Trip Advisor). I don't know if I'm allowed to post links but google the following:

"Where_to_send_package_Pratunam_to_the_Philippines-Bangkok" on Trip Advisor

Where to send package from Pratunam to the Philippines.. - Bangkok Forum - TripAdvisor

There were a few tidbits of pertinent info that might help you out.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## pisico (May 14, 2014)

Thanks UltraFJ40 !
Indeed there is good info that I will follow up tomorrow. That may be where I will find the solution to shipping my personal belongings. I will let you know what I found.
Be well and happy
pisico (AKA Ricky)


----------



## natbakinfo (Apr 6, 2014)

Nile566 said:


> Greetings to all!
> 
> My fiance -_ a Filipino-American _- and I spent 3 weeks vacationing in The Philippines (PI) during the month of March. During this time, her family toured us through several residential areas (i.e., Taguig, Makati, etc.) just outside of Metro Manila.
> 
> ...


I had a look into jobs over there, almost impossible for you to get one and if, the money is not worth it. We will start our own business as it is much easier there than here in Australia.


----------



## philnz47 (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retirement*

I understand you can get health insurance over 60ys but it is very expensive and not all hospitals take it. You being American are luckier than us Kiwi's as you can fly cheaply to Guam and get treatment there.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

I agree with mcalley boy about hiring local maids. We had one maid who turned out to be a thief. She didn't steal anything from our house, but whenever we visited my asawa's family, their stuff (clothes, shoes, cellphones) would disappear, piece by piece. Eventually we saw the pattern, and made her open her luggage which revealed her treasure trove.

Family members as maids can have their problems too. We had one relative who always filled her bag with coffee sachets whenever she went back home. We didn't have a confrontation with her or her parents though, since it was fairly trivial. Just found an excuse not to keep her on. 

Nowadays we try to get our DH from a different island province, preferably someone without local family. Our current maid has been with us nearly 2 years now, and we trust her to look after the place when we are not around. The downside of her being from a different island is that we have to provide her with a return ticket to her home province at new year time, but I consider that a small cost for peace of mind. Finding a good yaya is more problematic though, since our child could potentially suffer if we make a bad choice. We just have to go through a period of vigilance whenever we bring in someone new, until we get to know the person better.

Richard


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Red flags with the Yaya*



richardsinger said:


> I agree with mcalley boy about hiring local maids. We had one maid who turned out to be a thief. She didn't steal anything from our house, but whenever we visited my asawa's family, their stuff (clothes, shoes, cellphones) would disappear, piece by piece. Eventually we saw the pattern, and made her open her luggage which revealed her treasure trove.
> 
> Family members as maids can have their problems too. We had one relative who always filled her bag with coffee sachets whenever she went back home. We didn't have a confrontation with her or her parents though, since it was fairly trivial. Just found an excuse not to keep her on.
> 
> ...


Richard be careful the Yaya's get severly attached to your most cherish loved one and they're the ones that take him. It might be best to use a family member for this, those outside the family have so many hidden places and dissappear its seems off the planet and they take your child.

Almost lost my grandson today at the market.... we found a really, really discounted store of course they had a huge sale out front with the Yuki-yuki clothes 5 peso's each so everyone lost focus, next thing you know some lady has got my grandson hand and walking away, OMG , I can't live without him :help:, after that I dropped everything and picked up my 3 year old grandson and held him till we left, my wife had to grab my 10 year old son for the same reason.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

mcalleyboy said:


> Richard be careful the Yaya's get severly attached to your most cherish loved one and they're the ones that take him. It might be best to use a family member for this, those outside the family have so many hidden places and dissappear its seems off the planet and they take your child.
> 
> Almost lost my grandson today at the market.... we found a really, really discounted store of course they had a huge sale out front with the Yuki-yuki clothes 5 peso's each so everyone lost focus, next thing you know some lady has got my grandson hand and walking away, OMG , I can't live without him :help:, after that I dropped everything and picked up my 3 year old grandson and held him till we left, my wife had to grab my 10 year old son for the same reason.


You're really--REALLY lucky to have seen the event and able to intervene. It takes only a second for something to happen or go wrong. These **people** are just looking for opportunities like this. Kids are taken every day. Some sold, some put into slavery, and yet others held for ransom. 
This is especially true when the locals see a child in the care and custody of a foreign parent or family member.

The Yaya scenario is or can be a threat as you said. It may not be the maid or the yaya--but they all have family and in more cases than not, most families have a black sheep that can end up being a real threat.

Living here long term can have a bad effect on us when nothing happens for a long time and we let our guard down for just a second.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

mccalleyboy thanks for the warning. At the moment we are ok for yaya because we know the girl. But she will be leaving us soon as she is a college grad and deserves to be in a better job than this. We will try to be careful about what happens next.

Sounds like you had a very narrow escape yourself. Seems like disaster can strike out of nowhere, so you are very lucky.

Richard


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Can't live without my Grandson*



Jet Lag said:


> You're really--REALLY lucky to have seen the event and able to intervene. It takes only a second for something to happen or go wrong. These **people** are just looking for opportunities like this. Kids are taken every day. Some sold, some put into slavery, and yet others held for ransom.
> This is especially true when the locals see a child in the care and custody of a foreign parent or family member.
> 
> The Yaya scenario is or can be a threat as you said. It may not be the maid or the yaya--but they all have family and in more cases than not, most families have a black sheep that can end up being a real threat.
> ...


Yea...I can't live without my grandson, he's my joy and pain at the same time, he does speak English and he's only 3. Sorry for slow responses my internet was shut down for a couple days...till I paid my bills...LOL, man this billing thing is confusing.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Complacency will kill me*



richardsinger said:


> mccalleyboy thanks for the warning. At the moment we are ok for yaya because we know the girl. But she will be leaving us soon as she is a college grad and deserves to be in a better job than this. We will try to be careful about what happens next.
> 
> Sounds like you had a very narrow escape yourself. Seems like disaster can strike out of nowhere, so you are very lucky.
> 
> Richard


You have to be vigilant at all times, never let your guard down, I got complacent and I'll never ever let that happen again. :fingerscrossed:

To heck with the sales and good deals, going to carry my grandson next time, I'm not so happy with my daughter either but it was she that noticed someone was leading him away, she got complacent to. :bolt:


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

richardsinger said:


> Nowadays we try to get our DH from a different island province, preferably someone without local family. Our current maid has been with us nearly 2 years now, and we trust her to look after the place when we are not around. The downside of her being from a different island is that we have to provide her with a return ticket to her home province at new year time, but I consider that a small cost for peace of mind. Finding a good yaya is more problematic though, since our child could potentially suffer if we make a bad choice. We just have to go through a period of vigilance whenever we bring in someone new, until we get to know the person better.
> 
> Richard


Our two yaya are also from different island

One more thing, if your yaya has Facebook warn them not to post any pictures of your family

They like to post and one of our former maid, instead of trying to educate her the perils, specially since she has many strangers she never met, in her Facebook, knowing education will go nowhere, gave her two month salary and sent her away.

Be careful!!!

Even in low crime areas kids get kidnapped and rarely have many kids been recovered and the culprits rarely faced the music when caught ...


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Even when you are watching anything can happen, my son leads a charmed life and wouldn't be here if not for quick reflexes on my part a couple times when he was a little guy.

My wife wants to bring our small grandkids to visit sometime and I tell her no way until they're grown. They're a quarter mestizo/a and too cute to take the chance imo. Maybe paranoid but they can wait to go. Besides grandpa doesn't want to carry little kids thru the PI lol


----------



## CAteacher (Dec 4, 2014)

Nile566 said:


> Greetings to all!
> 
> My fiance -_ a Filipino-American _- and I spent 3 weeks vacationing in The Philippines (PI) during the month of March. During this time, her family toured us through several residential areas (i.e., Taguig, Makati, etc.) just outside of Metro Manila.
> 
> ...


My wife and I have decided to make the move and are doing our homework. The best Healthcare insurance we have come upon so far is Blue Cross Philippines (not associated with Blue Cross USA) There are several plans available. I think the 'Dollar" denominated plans are the best, and because I am 69, I am only eligible to join Blue Royal Premier. <Snip> The prices seem reasonable. 
CAteacher


----------



## CAteacher (Dec 4, 2014)

*Insurance?*

My wife and I have decided to make the move and are doing our homework. The best Healthcare insurance we have come upon so far is Blue Cross Philippines (not associated with Blue Cross USA) There are several plans available. I think the 'Dollar" denominated plans are the best, and because I am 69, I am only eligible to join Blue Royal Premier. <Snip> The prices seem reasonable. 
CAteacher


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CAteacher said:


> My wife and I have decided to make the move and are doing our homework. The best Healthcare insurance we have come upon so far is Blue Cross Philippines (not associated with Blue Cross USA) There are several plans available. I think the 'Dollar" denominated plans are the best, and because I am 69, I am only eligible to join Blue Royal Premier. <Snip> The prices seem reasonable.
> CAteacher


Hey ol' man,,,, Good to see you over here on Expat Forum. Now I can have fun 
harassing you a bit :bump2:..

You're sure to get loads of info here on your upcoming move.


Jet Lag
Gene..


----------



## rpmorley (Oct 30, 2012)

I didn't read all of the post about medical treatment but people from Guam, if not eligible for health care at the Navy Hospital, usually fly to Manila, St Lukes or Medical City for treatment. They are about to finish a new hospital in Guam that is associated with a Filipino health association (maybe it is Medical City). I just retired from from Guam, 7 years there, St Lukes seems to be the choice of the health insurance providers on island for any advanced or executive health care. My 2cents worth.


----------



## CAteacher (Dec 4, 2014)

*Yep!*

This is a much more sophisticated layout that that other site. There is a lot to see and learn here. Thank you for the tip about Expat Forum and your greeting.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

CAteacher said:


> This is a much more sophisticated layout that that other site. There is a lot to see and learn here. Thank you for the tip about Expat Forum and your greeting.


Glad you're enjoying the site. Bob Sheth, the site founder had a great vision with this and several other sites based on the same kind of set-up.

On the insurance issue; there are many companies here and abroad that will sell anything - including medical insurance. The biggest issue here in the Philippines is in an emergency situation there is not time to get to your chosen hospital possibly or to even be close enough to it.
Regardless of insurance coverage, most all hospitals expect and require a cash payment and reimbursement from insurance is *your* responsibility. They do not bill insurance providers.
Point here is that one needs a pretty hefty amount held in a reserve bank account for such instances.
In some places in country, hospitals will allow someone to die on the sidewalk outside unless or until they pay a P10,000 down payment. Sad situation but true..

Another needful thing is when moving here is to bring along a complete set of medical history and records. Doctors and hospitals here will not request them from another doctor as they do in our home countries.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Great info, thanks.

:thumb:


----------

